# Irish Joke



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

These men are installing bollards to stop cars parking on the pavement outside an Irish sports bar. They are cleaning up at the end of the day. How long do you think it will be before they realize......?


----------



## looby1 (May 1, 2005)

Looks to me that the van could easily reverse through the bottom two bollards, inches to spare too.....
PS http://www.snopes.com/photos/automobiles/bollards.asp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

which part of Ireland are you from then?    

Kev.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

hee hee funny but it's been shown elsewhere to be a photoshop

edit: oops beaten to it


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

....and the location has been established as Manchester not Ireland


----------

